# Using raid 0 as boot drive?



## ebolamonkey3 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm currently running win7 x64 on a WD black 750gb and I just bought 2 samsung spinpoint F3s for raid 0. The problem is I want to take out the 750gb after I set up the raid 0 and use it in another computer as 2tb is more than enough space for me. Can I just set up the 2 spinpoints in raid 0 first, then copy everything over from my current drive using Acronis or something, and then take out the 750gb?


----------



## AsRock (Apr 23, 2010)

what raid controller you using ?.  What i would do is unplug your single drive and put the 2 spinpoints in your system then go in to your bios and there is likley a option to turn raid on.

Then when you reboot you will see a new post for raid  and if it's intels you will need to  press CTRL+I when you see that screen.

Make sure you have your DVD player booting before your raid setup and once windows is installed and you got the drivers sorted out plug your other HDD back in again checking the boot order and make sure it's the raid array booting 1st.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Apr 25, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Can I just set up the 2 spinpoints in raid 0 first, then copy everything over from my current drive using Acronis or something, and then take out the 750gb?




No....the OS you have Installed right now doesn't have the RAID driver to load on boot up.......your OS will not load on the raid array without the raid driver installed...........fresh OS install is the best way to go here.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea that's what I'm afraid of. Thanks guys.

Would it be possible to do a fresh windows install on the 2 spinpoints in raid, and then copy windows over from the current 750gb?


----------



## Namslas90 (Apr 25, 2010)

Use the windows "files and settings transfer wizard".   Use it first to set up the 750GB as the "old computer". Save the files to either a totally diff HD or a Portable(best). Then remove that drive and install your raid.  When done add the 750gb back into the system and transfer the files back.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Yea that's what I'm afraid of. Thanks guys.
> 
> Would it be possible to do a fresh windows install on the 2 spinpoints in raid, and then copy windows over from the current 750gb?



Thats what i tried to explain to you.  But why would you want to copy windows of the older drive tot he new one ?.. 

What OS are you using ?.  Make sure you get all the drivers for your system too for the mobo \ v card \ sound card and so on.

Just reinstall your drivers\programs  and some program settings \ game saves can be found here if using vista, and win7  is the same to i believe

C:\Users\Account Name\AppData\Roaming
C:\Users\Account Name\Documents

I use separate partitions for my Games and Apps and that makes backing up easier as not all apps\games need to be reinstalled.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have windows 7 ultimate 64bit right now. My settings and programs are installed just the way I like it, all I want to do is swap out my current 750gb hard drive and install 2 spinpoints in raid 0. So ideally, I want to "copy" what I have right now onto the raid 0 once I set them up.


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 25, 2010)

you will have to reinstall...no way around it....leave the current drive out the picture...image the raid 0 then install the current drive grab what you need and badabing badboom!
you will need to reinstall your 3rd party apps
copying from windows is futile!


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Apr 27, 2010)

Okay, another noob question. Can I take the 750gb w/ windows installed on it now and use it as the primary drive on another PC w/o a complete reformat and reinstall?


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 27, 2010)

Not normally...there are ways to mod the old windows but to me I think its doubtful...drivers and all..plus three major pieces of hardware change it prompt windows to reactivate.


----------

